# feeding baby pacman to get big as possible



## misterhappy (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi there. I'm new to pacmans.

I'm having a horrible time getting good info on how much a baby pac needs to eat. So many pussy frog owners on other forums who would rather have their pac starve to death or overfeed to death I just cant get a strait answer. 

Any one with real experience on these frogs on how to get them to grow to be big monsters? Dont get me wrong I house then perfectly temp/humid wise and want the best care for them, just sick of the pussy footing around how much and how often they need fed. Some people on forums said their frog didnt eat for months and stuff but I have huge doubts that is ever desirable and will create a large frog.

I have two babys and one that's probably 8 months. I have had to force feed one after it wouldnt eat for a month. Now he doesnt seem to mind a force feed I fed him a pinky and big dubia last.

I really want my two other baby frogs to be monsters but again dont want to over feed. Just seeing if anyone here with experience has raised a baby to become dinner plate sized and how they accomplished it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 3, 2018)

Don't know much, but perhaps if you keep them at the upper part of their temp range then metabolism will increase and they will process food quicker. On a side note why do you want dinner plate sized frogs?


----------



## Ajohnson5263 (Dec 3, 2018)

animals that are power fed generally live shorter lifespans. i would not advise on force feeding unless the frog is notably underweight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## misterhappy (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey there. I force fed my juvenile because he was noticeably under weight and I've seen several people through searches who let their frogs starve to death because these frogs will get lazy and weird about eating aparently, and some people aparently think it is more cruel to force their frog food than let the die of starvation. My juvenile looks so much better since I started to force feed.

Now if one of my baby frogs doesnt eat on it's own in 4 days or so I will force a cricket or a piece of worm.

Here is a quote from a member here on arachnoboards Liquifin regarding picky pacman frogs

""*force feeding was what I did just like you when I had my pacman frog, which he was still an inch at the time. But with time, my frog came to, and understanding of what and when to eat through my feeding tongs. Now my pacman frog is tong trained on eating, and eats like crazy. Sometimes back then when I force fed him when he was still a froglet, it refused the same way, just as yours. I then just waited a day or two (sometimes more) because pacman frogs get stressed if you keep handling them. But pacman frogs are a patient pet that takes time IME.""*


I dont over feed when I do I just give them two reasonable sized bugs or pinkies once every three days. I just want my frogs to be maximum size really, not necessarily obese. Supposedly females can get 7 inch round naturally if fed right.


----------



## EdwardTyndall (Dec 14, 2018)

i made about 50 or so EDWARD TYNDALL you tube videos on pacman frog care an feeding breeding etc i have kept them alive for about 7 years max feeding a variety of D3 dusted crickets chicken liver roaches keeping room temp 83 degrees you can see my collection on you tube i havee 1 pixie frog now and one  6 year old pacman frog  i love them but am a lot more into tarantulas thee days


----------



## EdwardTyndall (Dec 14, 2018)

i made about 50 or so EDWARD TYNDALL you tube videos on pacman frog care an feeding breeding etc i have kept them alive for about 7 years max feeding a variety of D3 dusted crickets chicken liver roaches keeping room temp 83 degrees you can see my collection on you tube i havee 1 pixie frog now and one  6 year old pacman frog  i love them but am a lot more into tarantulas thee days


----------

